# No prizes



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2012)

Just for fun. Any guesses what I'm making now?






Aquarium related of course!


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2012)

lily pipe head


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Aug 2012)

I'd go with Hoggie too on this. Shape is Ideal.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2012)

Good guess, I wouldn't have thought of that. But No!
Here's a closer shot.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Aug 2012)

Light bulb reflector?


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2012)

Could be Nat


----------



## johnski (12 Aug 2012)

You are clearly making a new sleek black line design for your curtain rail ends.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> You are clearly making a new sleek black line design for your curtain rail ends.



So if its related to aquatics..would the aquarium be known as a Fish House with curtain poles included in the interior design  
Naaa
He's halving it in two because he lost the other one to go on the other end.
Very clever


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2012)

Keep guessing ...

I've never done this sort of thing before so I had to make these:





They have a specific name - but telling you would give the game away ...


----------



## OllieNZ (12 Aug 2012)

looks like your making a mould to copy the item?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Aug 2012)

Hm I have no Idea now :/ 
Any chance of a clue?


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2012)

Some sort of Sump...with a over flow valve.  I think.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2012)

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> looks like your making a mould to copy the item?



Good guess! Nearly there ...

The cottle boards were used to make this mould:





Any more guesses before the final pic?


----------



## Danny (12 Aug 2012)

powerhead flow head thingy lol


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2012)

Here you go, 50 pence piece shows scale. Exact size is 70 x 35 with a 16mm opening.





Terracotta shrimp pot! I saw something similar on another site but didn't like the shape. Never tried slip casting before so I thought I'd give it a try. Need to get it fired before it can be used. I don't have a Kiln but I know where there is one I can borrow ...


----------



## Danny (12 Aug 2012)

lol, quality little item mate, fancy making some more


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2012)

I can't get it fired for at least 3 or 4 weeks but if they can be fired ok I may make a limited number for folks.


----------



## Danny (12 Aug 2012)

If you do do a small production could you put me on the list please


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2012)

Will do.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2012)

Very innovative :idea:   
Do some more and sell them


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2012)

Sadly it's a slow process unless you have lots of moulds. Takes about 6 hours before the pot can be removed from the mould and then the mould needs to dry overnight really before it can be used again. Then the pot needs firing. Hopefully I'll have some spares left over though.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Aug 2012)

Folks may like these from one of the sites sponsors although they are a bit bigger.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-aq ... -6191.html


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Aug 2012)




----------



## Fox (18 Aug 2012)

They look excellent. I had some of the stackable terracotta wine racks in with some fish before, and used to email the manufacturers asking for 2nds (as they are pretty expensive). Now they do a small range of fish caves etc.


----------

